
VitalikButerin live tweet comments on the “Bitcoin, Controversy over Principle” - jrmgx
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/981069924255739904.html
======
pdog
I'm not sure why Vitalik Buterin considers David Graeber's _Debt: The First
5000 Years_ to be a definitive source on the origins of money.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Founders tend to be highly opinionated about the future.

~~~
kornish
And apparently the past?

~~~
cvaidya1986
Yep.

------
mcjiggerlog
Wow, Twitter is a really awful format for long form text.

~~~
ryanlol
But this is not long form text?

I feel like these notes would have suffered significantly if put into an essay
format.

------
hashnym
What motivated him to do that? Came across as immature, glib and nitpicky.
Neither btc nor eth are close to being ready for mass use.

Looking at this makes me wonder if he has made his money and is just cruising.

Would add that Debt is not the authoritative source on money. Some good points
but equal parts flabby.

He's also flat wrong about shenzhen vs hk. HK developed as a colony with
decidedly British regulations around trade. China is a financial wild west,
comparable with 19th century America. Shenzhen is in fact a far more
economically "free"zone.

~~~
52-6F-62
> Looking at this makes me wonder if he has made his money and is just
> cruising.

There's a lot of possible criticism to level at the space already, but I don't
think this bit is valid.

Besides, that guy had made his money long before all of this. He could have
been sipping tropical drinks on some tropical beach not hanging out in Canada
and China during the winters.

I only loosely follow his activity, but he seems to keep busy, and be
sincerely interested in what he's doing.

~~~
hashnym
He resides in Asia now. Singapore iirc. Some of the other ETH foundation
people are in Bangkok. As someone involved in crypto lets just say you have to
look deeper than that.

Frankly 2017 made him. Without massive liquidity 20bn crypto space exploding
to 700+BN, he'd be mostly holding something that could not be spent.

